# Berlin:



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone been past Berlin this week?? I've heard that the water is up ,, due to repairs to one of the gates at Milton??? They are holding more water at Berlin?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## fishhoopie (Oct 16, 2011)

yes, water is up.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Hoopie,level was up 2.5'-3' as I could tell,,,temp was 42.5 degs... and the eyes were willing,,,, clarity was 1',,, but the wind was mild,to nil . lots of shorties,+3 cats,&4 white bass,,,some bigger fish,hit & split,,got my hits from 3:30-5:30,in 10'-13' deep,on chrome,got 1 keeper & was released,'cause he had no company to take home with him! BEAUTIFUL sunset!! Wished I got there sooner than I did,,but chores do come first.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sonar,
Certainly you know of this site, but I'll post it again for whomever might want/need it. Berlin is up almost 7' from when they put the docks in a month ago, and only 4' from summer pool. Way up is how I would put it. Take care...
http://wmw.lrp.usace.army.mil/current/forecast.html By the way, they update it every day around 10 am. You can also call this number...330-547-5445 and get basically the same info. And yes, many days, that is Martha from Les's Bait. Hope this info is of use to several on here....I refer to it daily.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Dave and I were there Friday. It's up some from the last time we were there about three weeks ago. We caught White Bass , Crappies, Bluegills but only one 14 inch Walleye.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

i was out last week as well only managed a few crappie, was a little windy and water clarity wasnt too great....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Hope it settles into winter pool before the freeze. Still would be at it myself, but have trailer issues. Water clarity might be a factor this winter with all this rain.


----------



## canecorsos (Dec 13, 2011)

didn't know about the site so thanks for the link


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a problem and welcome aboard!


----------



## canecorsos (Dec 13, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You need info on a lake or want info on a lake you've never fished or just new to fishing....well, my friend, you are *definitely in the right place*. You need info, we will help you. Of course, you can always give back with knowledge of a place or places you know of. Again....welcome!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

just seen that it's at winter pool level, is there any ramps still useable at this level ? hoping to get out tommorrow or maybe later today. any help and/or advice is much appreciated. thx JON


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

The ramp off Bonner Rd. up by the dam should still be doable. The new dock is more than likely in the water just a few feet if that, so bring a buddy to make launching and loadin' easier. Might want to bring some salt or sand if you go today.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

thx jay, gonna try tommorrow, this time of year i keep a bucket of salt in the truck cuz i'll hit erie till marina freezes up and the waves arn't kickin'. thx again JON


----------



## G-man (Feb 20, 2005)

New to the area from Va - 

Might see you out there Sun - will be in blue/wht Nitro Z-7

G


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone been out??? thinking about maybe giving it a shot... wondering if anyone has been getting any eyes... water temp? thanks!


----------



## G-man (Feb 20, 2005)

Was out on Sunday Dec 17 - targeting bass

Water temps 39 - 41
Water stained - vis - maybe 1 foot
Lots of birds working bait balls in the mouths of creeks
Only 'fish' I got were 1.5 in shad and bluegill - snagged them while working shad rap
Put in @ bonner ramp - water levels were reasonable for launch


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

I was out twice last week....looking for walleye's

1st time....5 walleye's( 2-15 inch keepers) and lost another small keeper at the boat plus 3 white bass.

2nd time ....2 walleye's ( 1-15 inch keeper) and 2 white bass plus a 1 keeper crappie.

I was fishing north of 224.

Had to fish "So Slow and Soft"...it hurt just thinking how painful it was fish that way from start to finish.

I still have the fever....I hope to get this Friday and/or next Monday.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Crossed over Lake Milton yesterday 12-22-11 and the lake was beautiful but there wasn't one boat on it not even John the walleye killer.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

wow someone else know john.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

John,OWNS, that water this time of year!!! No-one else has the desire to hit it like he does,plus he lives there !! Merry Christmas all!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone! I fished berlin christmas eve... just couldn't take it anymore! caught 2 small crappie that was it! marked tons of fish all day long... just couldn't get them to commit! Hope everyone has a great Christmas!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Good job. I fished t he Ohio River today (just got back) and got 4 walleye and 2 sauger. Eyes werene 17, two 18 and a 15.5...sauger were ok too. Nice Christmas day trip!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

snake69 said:


> Good job. I fished t he Ohio River today (just got back) and got 4 walleye and 2 sauger. Eyes werene 17, two 18 and a 15.5...sauger were ok too. Nice Christmas day trip!!


Congratulations Snake. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Good job Snake...!! That's a nice Christmas day gift.

No work Tomorrow....So I'm going to Berlin.

Merry Christmas to everybody...!!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

And I'll be back at the river. Got the week off, so I'll be spending it down there since the boat is already put away! Good luck to all and to all a happy ending to this year!! Go catch some fish!


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

I said I was going to Berlin Monday...so I need to man-up and report my results...like anybody cares...lol

An embarrassing 2 shorty walleye's and 1 keeper crappie.

It might be time to pack it in this year...

Water temp 38.6 on the north side


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

atbc,how deep were you marking/fishing??,,Using Vib-e's?? I want to try & hit it,,at least once more,, before we can walk on it, if not at Berlin,maybe Milton,with my friend John, ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Sonar

I was using a blade bait...gold color. 

The walleye's came from 17 to 18 ft. The Crappie in 22 ft.

I had a hard time marking any fish. 
I did have some mark's at the 22 to 24ft.
I'm guessing most fish are glued to the bottom...

I did see an area were there was some bait fish balled up..with bigger fish mixed in....but I couldn't get any of them to bite.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanx,atbc! It's always a help to have a "bench-mark" to work from.... I will post when/if I get out... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Go'in tomorrow p.m. ,,anybody else got their "itch" working on them?? I need some "hydrotherapy !! & it looks like tomorrow is a day for it!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

If my honey goes shopping early,I am sneaking out.Could of went today but I was worried about ice on the ramp.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

With the sun we had today,,the ramp,, I'm sure is good-to-go,,the ice in that cove around the ramp,may be a bit of a problem,but I hope that will blow out tomorrow,I haven't been to Bonner Rd. ramp,lately,,I'm guessing it will be ok tomorrow??? But, my plan is to go & try to launch.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- Anybody been there today???


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

WELL,
My first call is to Aunt Barb in the morning to let her know I am taking the boat out of the barn at around 8. 2nd call is Chuck at A/C bait and tell him on the way to get some stuff I need for spring time.He will keep in contact during the day with me everything is good,then I might leave the boat at his place and do it again on sunday.I am 54 on the 25 of this month,know one has a ticket for the next day.


----------



## G-man (Feb 20, 2005)

Any word on the ramp conditions? Planning on heading out Sun mid morning. Can't decide if it's Mosquito or Berlin - any intell on launch areas would be appreciated. Was heading out Chritmas eve - but trailer bearings blew out - got it all fixed up and ready to wet a line.

G


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Gman,better late than never,,,ramp is G.2.GO! a little ice in the bay,but NO problem,,,on the other hand, the fish weren't too willing,, today (Sat.) ,even though I had lots of marks,but no takers,,,however,it was great to get outside!! A friend of mine,Brian,was out for about 6hrs.'til sunset, & he got 2 keeps,& a carp,& that was around midday-2:30, @19' deep, So good luck,& I think Tues. looks like it would be ok for another trip...Maybe the last for a while??? 34-35.7degs.H2O temp./ 2'-visibility / level -8' off sum.pool... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## G-man (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the update sonar - we'll see if I can get a few to eat a silver buddy jerkbait or jig today...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad you got out Sonar. At least you caught some. I'm dying to fish but am going to have to have surgery on 2 bulging discs in my neck. My right arm is useless! All I can do is paint baits and pray for springs early arrival. 
I get 4 weeks of vacation this year and am thinking of taking the whole month of May off. Just the thought of fishing non stop for a month makes me giddy as a school girl.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Was talking to Chuck Saturday mornin and was wondering what the water temps were. As low as sonar reported we only need a good solid week of cold to start the process of hard water.


----------

